# Midwest Breeder Wanted/Recommended



## watchez (Feb 20, 2017)

Hello - I am looking for a breeder in the Midwest (8 hours from St Louis). Looking for an even temperament dog as she will be a house dog with lots of interaction with people. PM me if you don't want to post freely here. 

Thanks


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Show or working?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

you can't get PMs until you have a certain number of posts.....

Lee


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi watchez and WELCOME!!! :greet:

There are many qualified people here to assist you! A little more info will help!


*What activities, training or sports do you plan on doing with him/her, if any.

*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?

*Tell a little about yourself/your family!

*What is your price range? (usual is $1,600 to $3,000)

*Are you willing to have a dog shipped?

RESEARCH is VERY important.
Here are some good reading materials!
(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels ) 
(click on "Different Types of German Shepherds". This will help you decide what style of GSD you are looking for....Working Line???? Show Line???? as Watery Tart asked)

Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

German Shepherd Guide - Home


Good Luck!
Moms


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Marsha Seck has a couple of puppies in her current litter available - 

Home


Sire is my male who is in training with Dan Cox - he is a super companion dog, Ok with confident cats, yorkies and loves kids! All are sables, nice pigment and very outgoing 

She may be a bit further but will be driving to Kansas City I think to deliver one and ordinarily does meet buyers for expenses...



Lee


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

There are some excellent breeders of both show and working lines in Wisconsin, and those would be close enough to you. Kenlyn for show, Feuergarten for working.

It is out of your 8 hour radius, but I would consider also looking at the Minneapolis-St. Paul club if you are interested in show lines. You'd have a lot of choices there; it's a strong club.


----------



## girardid (Aug 13, 2015)

I would also highly recommend Feuergarten! Very good people that really care about their dogs.


----------



## watchez (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm still looking. Family pet/working dog. 

Prefer red with black or all black. 

Don't want to ship -- will pickup the right puppy.

Me and my girlfriend. I work from home. Currently have a Rhodesian Ridgeback and want a playmate for him. I only believe in positive reinforcement training.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Austerlitz is in Ok. She just sent home her last litter. Has another on the way. Like their facebook page and follow how she raises her litters. The bar is set very high. Most puppy buyers are repeat customers.


----------



## ctidmore (Feb 6, 2013)

Not allowed. ADMIN


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

watchez said:


> I'm still looking. Family pet/working dog.
> 
> Prefer red with black or all black.
> 
> ...


I would strongly encourage you to be openminded about a more balanced training approach. Positive reinforcement is awesome for teaching what TO do. Teaching a new skill works very well with this approach. I would even argue that it's not fair to correct when you haven't told the dog what to do in a way that it understands, when you're training a new skill. But certain behaviors (such as biting or jumping, stuff that you absolutely don't want to allow) may require a bit of a correction, and in my experience, the faster you nip certain things in the bud, the less forcefully you will ultimately need to correct. So while positive reinforcement is a great place to start, it can make the path smoother if you're openminded. Puppies are like kids and will throw you for a loop despite the best planning.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

WateryTart said:


> I would strongly encourage you to be openminded about a more balanced training approach. Positive reinforcement is awesome for teaching what TO do. Teaching a new skill works very well with this approach. I would even argue that it's not fair to correct when you haven't told the dog what to do in a way that it understands, when you're training a new skill. But certain behaviors (such as biting or jumping, stuff that you absolutely don't want to allow) may require a bit of a correction, and in my experience, the faster you nip certain things in the bud, the less forcefully you will ultimately need to correct. So while positive reinforcement is a great place to start, it can make the path smoother if you're openminded. Puppies are like kids and will throw you for a loop despite the best planning.


Definitely agree with this. Sometimes PO just doesn't work, and it's better to get bad behavior corrected quickly. Perfect example was this weekend I was introducing my 10 week old pup to a harness. I was doing positive reinforcement and giving him lots of praise and treats and making the new experience exciting for him. That said, he threw a bit of a tantrum at first and started seriously snarling and biting at me because I wouldn't let him chew on the harness. That behavior is wholly unacceptable, and I made sure he knew it. When he would bite, I grabbed his muzzle and gave it a small shake with a firm "No." After three times he got it, and stopped the behavior. I also redirected him to a different chew toy and continued praising and treating for good behavior in the harness.

He now loves the harness because it means good and fun things (exploring and treats) and he hasn't thrown a tantrum since.

Some behaviors just need to be stopped ASAP.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ctidmore (Feb 6, 2013)

:frown2:


ctidmore said:


> Not allowed. ADMIN


 Sorry I haven't been on here enough, I didn't mean to be in the wrong. :frown2:


----------

